# Problemas con el Attiny2313



## Ricardo Lavié (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera preguntar por favor si alguien a migrado del 90S2313 al Attiny 2313. El tema es que tengo varios desarrollos con el 90S.. y al reemplazarlo con el Attiny 2313 tengo SERIOS PROBLEMAS DE RUIDO. El micro es muy inestable y por nada confiable.-
En realidad trabajo con muchas líneas y modelos de micros: Texas, Motorola, Pic, AVR, Rabbit y solo he tenido problemas  con el Attiny2313 y el 16f877A (Y problemas graves).-
A quién pueda responderme... para intercambiar experiencia MUCHAS GRACIAS.-
Ricardo.-


----------



## domrafael (Ago 27, 2006)

Hola Ricardo! deberia poner condensadores de desacoplo de100 nanofaradio en su patilla 10 y 20 muy cerca y el regulador de corriente no debe de superarte los 5.0 voltio, si no comprende te envio Ejemplo de circuitos, tambien control el Quarzo que es muy importante. espero poderte ayudar, yo tambien uso muchos el Attyny 2313 y deberia tener la hoja de datos de los dos Chip 
Atte Rafael


----------



## Ricardo Lavié (Ago 27, 2006)

Gracias Rafael.- Te comento que con respecto a la fuente de alimentación NO supera los 5V. Tengo capacitores de .1 en la pata 20 (+) y uno de 10 microfaradios tamabien sobre la pata 20.- Ahora el tema es que el mismo desarrollo con el at90s... funciona sin ningún problema pero con el Attiny NO.-
Por favor te pido me envíes ejemplo de circuito.-
Te informaciónrmo tambien que uso un cristal de cuarzo de 10 mhz y 2 capacitores de 22 picos a masa en cada pata del cristal.-
Con respecto a la hoja de datos tengo la de attiny y at90... pero NO informaciónrma nada en concreto.-
De todas formas te comento que para mi criterio el PROBLEMA ESTA EN LAS PATAS DEL CRISTAL, y viene dado por el tema de que se puede usar las patas al configurar el oscilador interno.-
Desde ya ¡muchas gracias por tu tiempo! y espero tu respuesta.-
Ricardo Lavié, Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## domrafael (Ago 30, 2006)

Ricardo Lavié dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Rafael.- Te comento que con respecto a la fuente de alimentación NO supera los 5V. Tengo capacitores de .1 en la pata 20 (+) y uno de 10 microfaradios tamabien sobre la pata 20.- Ahora el tema es que el mismo desarrollo con el at90s... funciona sin ningún problema pero con el Attiny NO.-
> Por favor te pido me envíes ejemplo de circuito.-
> Te informaciónrmo tambien que uso un cristal de cuarzo de 10 mhz y 2 capacitores de 22 picos a masa en cada pata del cristal.-
> Con respecto a la hoja de datos tengo la de attiny y at90... pero NO informaciónrma nada en concreto.-
> ...


Hola Ricardo!
Perdona que conteste algo tarde tu Mensaje pero tambien tengo problemita con programadores pic, Te Recomiendo que use el software BASCOM
Dime que programador Usted usa  y enviarles mas detalles concreto a sus ideas y planos, porque en la WEB hay muchas paginas Claro muchas en Aleman,Ingles pero Espanol son pocas desarrolladas, mis planes es una DMX512 modulos Matrix control con dos Directivas Receive/SEND 
espero haberte ayudarte  aqui tiene la pagina  de Bascom   http://www.avrprojects.net/
hasta pronto


----------



## alertamaxima (May 10, 2007)

para el bascom en español www.dinastiasoft.com.ar


----------



## Evert (Oct 28, 2007)

Amigos

Diseñe este circuito que les servira, cuando quieran comunicarse usando un microcontrolador a la pc mediante rs485.
Use el max232 y el max3082 de maxim, bien ahora les explico las conexiones que deben hacer.
rx del uC debe conectarse al pin1 del max3082 y tx del uC debe ir al pin 4 del max3082 y pines 2 y 3 corcocircuitados, ya que este chip es half duplex, esta union debe ir al uC ya que este debe controlar este pin cuando quiera transmitir y recibir datos. El pin5 Gnd y 8 Vcc del max3082 y como veran el pin 6 es A y el 7 es B.bueno es todo ya esta la conversion 485.
Ahora por el otro lado necesitan el otro max3082 y el max232 para comunicarse con la pc.
 por lo pronto hasta ahi si tienen alguna duda les envio todo en pdf.o explicar mejor.

Por otro lado estoy incursionando en los AVR es decir los ATTINY2313 si tuvieran ejemplos y modos de configuración del chips, etc les agradeceria.

Salu2


----------



## rikhiadas (Jun 29, 2009)

soy nuevo usando los attiny2313, he revisado el datasheet y tiene 4 salidas PWM pero no se como programarlos en el bascom, si alguno de ustedes sabe algo de este les agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## edwinacubillos (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola Ricardo

He leido un foro que usted abrio hace casi 4 años:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/problemas-attiny2313-2983/

Te parecera raro pero tengo un problema similar ahora, 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/problema-attiny2313-al-activar-rele-44322/

y Quería preguntarte a que conclusion llegaste con el Attiny2313?? si es mas malo?? lograste corregir los problemas que tenias o tuviste que cambiar de microcontrolador??

Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 5, 2010)

Yo estoy haciendo pruebas con el ATtiny2313 - 20PU y está funcionando sin problemas con comunicaciones I2C,SPI,RS232....que raro el problema que vos tuviste con el micro...en una de esas en ambientes industriales es mejor usar FREESCALE o RABBIT que estan diseñados para esos propositos.


----------



## edwinacubillos (Oct 5, 2010)

Primero agradecerles por todas sus sugerencias, he aprendido bastante con este pequeño problemilla que se me presentó, por fin lo solucioné.

Despues de probar todas las soluciones hardware posibles, decidi hacer un programa de prueba nuevo cargando el timer con 30:00 minutos, cuando el ultimo digito esta en 0 se apaga el timbre, cuando esta en 5 se activa y asi sucesivamente y no tuve ningun problema (Por fin una solución) 

Pero donde estaba el problema???

Con todas las modificaciones hechas al circuito decidi aplicar ingenieria inversa como llamamos aca en Colombia y empezar a quitar componentes para ver donde fallaba, empece por la red de snubber, funciono bien, luego el condensador que coloque en la bobina del rele y el resultado fue el mismo, quite tambien la resistencia de pull up y no vario el resultado, funciono bien. por ultimo decidi quitar el filtro que coloque en la fuente (salida de 5Voltios) el condensador de 10uF/16V en paralelo con el de 0.1 uF y aca empezo a fallar el circuito, se reinició el micro.

Conclusión, es increible como la ausencia de esos dos filtros en la fuente puede ocasionar un mal funcionamiento en un sistemita tan sencillo.

Ahora hare el impreso para el nuevo temporizador, eso si, con todas las modificaciones que había echo (red de snubber, filtros, resistencias, etc) creo que aunque la ausencia de estos no afecta mi circuito a excepción de los filtros de la fuente, pueden ayudar a proteger mas el circuito. o que Opinan??.

Les Agradezco mucho la ayuda, y espero este tema ayude a otros desarrolladores con problemas similares.


----------



## willyfv (Ago 31, 2013)

Saludos,

Moyano Jonathan que software usas para crear un programa para el integrado ATtiny2313.

Gracias


----------



## edwinacubillos (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahora estoy usando AVR Studio 6.0


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 1, 2013)

Para programar microcontroladores ATMEL, utilizo ATMEL STUDIO 6 y un clon del USB - MKII.


----------



## willyfv (Sep 1, 2013)

Moyano Jonathan,@edwinacubillos,.....gracias. otra pregunta algun manual para empezar at rabajar y programar este integrado


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 1, 2013)

En http://www.cursomicros.com/ podés encontrar información para comenzar con los microcontroladores AVR en español.


----------



## willyfv (Sep 2, 2013)

gracias muy amable


----------



## willyfv (Sep 4, 2013)

Moyano, Saludos...

yo tengo 1024 instruciones q corresponde a 1 k esa lo he podido grabar sin problema
  RETLW B'00000000'   =0
   RETLW B'00000000'  =0
   RETLW B'00000000'  =0 
   RETLW B'00000001'  =1
   RETLW B'00000000'  =0  
   RETLW B'00000100'= 4

si estoy usando una eeprom de de 8k 25lc08b por que al grabar las 1024 instruciones la memoria queda full, solo e realizado pruebas con "0"


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 4, 2013)

Por que la memoria es de 8Kbits....si realizás la división entre 8 bits...te da que es una memoria de 1Kbyte.
Por lo tanto al llenar 1024 posiciones, te quedás sin memoria.

http://ar.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Microchip-Technology/25LC080B-I-SN/?qs=KmC0hySzDXLF%252bn7DV6utqw==


----------



## willyfv (Sep 4, 2013)

*m*mm y como puedo grabar las 1024 instruciones en un solo banco de tal manera que pueda grabar 4k en la eeprom, como sabras esto es un proyecto de pov y cada imagen me genera 1k de memoria que equivale a 1024 instruciones


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 4, 2013)

Hay que sacar cuentas..

Si cada instrucción es de *8 bits* ... 4000 instrucciones de 8 bits = 32000 espacios de memoria que necesitas, por lo tanto necesitas una memoria de 4*KBytes*. Necesitas otra memoria:

Ejemplo, pero es I2C: http://www.atmel.com/images/doc0336.pdf

Con eso vas a tener la memoria que necesitas para guardar la cantidad de instrucciones que planteas.


----------



## willyfv (Sep 6, 2013)

muy economico el programador http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3245


----------



## willyfv (Sep 10, 2013)

http://elm-chan.org/works/avrx/report_e.html


----------

